# Photon Vibe



## chongmagic (Oct 22, 2019)

My second one of these. 









						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl
				












						New item by Jonathan Freeman
					






					photos.app.goo.gl


----------



## K Pedals (Oct 22, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> My second one of these.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet!!!
That’s awesome!.!.!
I’m working on mine right now...


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Oct 22, 2019)

Very cool.


----------



## Barry (Oct 22, 2019)

Dig the art work and the build looks great!


----------



## chongmagic (Oct 22, 2019)

Thank you all! I need to adjust the trimmers a little more.


----------



## Kelmark1 (Dec 15, 2019)

nice build, what LDRs did you use for your build?, i have the typical tayda LDR on hand and some left over GL5516,,  think their useable?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 15, 2019)

Kelmark1 said:


> nice build, what LDRs did you use for your build?, i have the typical tayda LDR on hand and some left over GL5516,,  think their useable?



I just used the ones from Tayda and they sound great.


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Dec 15, 2019)

Cool!  So what's your thinking on lamp vs. LED?  We know the original Uni-Vibe used a lamp because LEDs weren't in production yet.  Most of the clones out there use LEDs.


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 15, 2019)

I know I like the Phase II better than the Photon Vibe, I can get a better sound out of it.


----------



## cooder (Dec 15, 2019)

Very nice! Nice and tidy insides too with the relay switching. How deep is the enclosure, is it a standard 125B?


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 15, 2019)

cooder said:


> Very nice! Nice and tidy insides too with the relay switching. How deep is the enclosure, is it a standard 125B?



Yes sir standard 125b.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Dec 16, 2019)

chongmagic said:


> I know I like the Phase II better than the Photon Vibe, I can get a better sound out of it.


'Nuther nice build. Why do you think you get a better sound? Same circuit, both use LED's....


----------



## chongmagic (Dec 16, 2019)

The Photon uses a lamp, where the Phase 2 uses an LED. For me I can get a better sound out of the Phase II. Might just be me though.


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 4, 2021)

I couldn't help but notice that you put your voltage regulator upside down, in respect to the board that is. I put Ic 5 with the flat part facing upward and my pedal is whining, so I guess the pcb is wrong. Have any of you guys noticed that?


----------



## Chuck D. Bones (Mar 5, 2021)

Mine is built IAW the silkscreen & build docs; it works as it should.  

As for the Photon and Phase II sounding different, they're supposed to sound different and it's not because of the lamp.  Phase II is a 6-stage phase shifter and all 6 stages are tuned the same.  The Photon Vibe is a 4-stage phase shifter and the stages are stagger-tuned.  The Photon has Hi-Cut and Low-Cut controls that will alter the tone.  The lamp and LED sweep differently because the lamp takes time to ramp the brightness up and down.  It's called thermal inertia.  The LED tracks the LFO with no lag.  The relationship between current and brightness are different for the lamp and LED.


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 5, 2021)

pingalarga17 said:


> I couldn't help but notice that you put your voltage regulator upside down, in respect to the board that is. I put Ic 5 with the flat part facing upward and my pedal is whining, so I guess the pcb is wrong. Have any of you guys noticed that?


what charge pump are you using?


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 6, 2021)

max 1044


----------



## geekmacdaddy (Mar 6, 2021)

Try an LT1054 for shits and giggles.


----------



## susie_1987 (Mar 6, 2021)

Im pretty sure I burned the l78l15 out. I couldn't see any shorts around it that would cause it to burn. Could you let me know if you see anything weird? https://photos.app.goo.gl/ptCC7qeCia1XuNtc6


----------



## chongmagic (Mar 29, 2021)

susie_1987 said:


> Im pretty sure I burned the l78l15 out. I couldn't see any shorts around it that would cause it to burn. Could you let me know if you see anything weird? https://photos.app.goo.gl/ptCC7qeCia1XuNtc6



I will take a look at your photo gallery and will check back with mine. If I see anything weird I will let you know.

Also, is the lamp coming on and changing when you rotate the different pots?


----------

